
Chaos as global IT failure takes out all British Airways flights out of London - djug
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/27/chaos-as-global-it-failure-takes-out-all-british-airways-flights-out-of-london/
======
justinclift
Seems like a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14429858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14429858)

